
George Orwell on Writing and the 4 Questions Great Writers Must Ask Themselves - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/09/18/george-orwell-writing-politics-and-the-english-language/
======
jzl
Years ago I saved this brilliant little excerpt from "Politics and the English
Language", the essay discussed in the link:

 _" I am going to translate a passage of good English into modern English of
the worst sort. Here is a well-known verse from Ecclesiastes: 'I returned, and
saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the
strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding,
nor yet favour to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all'.
Here it is in modern English: 'Objective consideration of contemporary
phenomena compels the conclusion that success or failure in competitive
activities exhibits no tendency to be commensurate with innate capacity, but
that a considerable element of the unpredictable must invariably be taken into
account'. This is a parody, but not a very gross one."_

